# West Portland Riding



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So I moved out to Raleigh Hills off Scholls Ferry and have yet to find any good training routes.

Can anyoen recommend som bike safe routes..would love to hit Scholls Ferry to Skyline but dont feel its safe withouth a good bike lane


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

You can try Google Maps and use their bicycle option to plan out routes to Skyline.

Another option is to look at http://www.bta4bikes.org/ (Bicycle Transportation Alliance) since they tend to have good commuter information. Here is a link to their maps page http://www.bta4bikes.org/resources/maps.php

Also, check out local clubs...many riders live in your area and know the backroads to get out of the city with minimal traffic. I know several people on my team that live in that area and ride out of there all the time.

Another area is to check out the Tri-Met maps, I believe some of them list bicycle routes you can take.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Best area evar.*

Dude. Dude. There more good riding out there than you can shake a stick at. You pretty much just have to fall out of your place to find a MILLION good training and riding routes.

It's one of the best areas out there atmo.

Scholls ferry is kind of rough for bikes. Take Shattuck to Patton to Skyline if that's where you want to be -- or, head towards b-tron and take cornelius pass or any of the other million awesome climbs up to Skyline, and do your ride from there. 

The far northwest part of Skyline, from Dixie Mountain (unpaved last I saw, but cx-bike is totally fine, have done it on road) on is isolated and beautiful.

From your area, the Bald Peak ride is another good one.

There are only about a million cycling clubs in your area... go ride with a couple, they'll know some good routes! Enjoy being in the Bike Mecca of the world!


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you know of any local rides or groups you can direct me to aside from Portland Velo..would love to find something I can ride to my house from..the Portland Velo ride's start place may be a little too far for now


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

stunzeed said:


> Do you know of any local rides or groups you can direct me to aside from Portland Velo..would love to find something I can ride to my house from..the Portland Velo ride's start place may be a little too far for now


Many of the Portland rides start on the west side (I know Portland Velo and Team Oregon have rides out of Hillsbor)...so something to consider. Also, you can ride up the hill to the Zoo and take the Max into the Hillsboro area if you need to...I know several people that do that. Also, if you join a club, you might be able to find rides to the west side since a lot of people come from your area.

I know there is a ride on Sunday's that starts at Upper Echelon Cycling...however, it's a hammerfest, so if you want to ride that one, bring your legs/Lungs and anything else you have.

Other than that...check with the local shops. I'm pretty sure River City has a weekend ride and other shops probably have some as well.


----------

